# The Best Walkie Talkie out there.... I've got it!!!



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

The Midland GXT1050. These radio's are the "Cats meow". Seriously,,,, I have used every walkie talkie on the planet. I was sold on rebuilt commercial motorola's but they were breaking faster and faster. I was at Cabela's and asked the clerk what the best walkie talkie was for my use and she pointed these out to me. They are high definition so they sound as clear as if you were standing right next to the person. I've had these for 6 months now and am very, very pleased...

http://www.walcottcb.com/midland-twoway-radios-gxt1050vp4-p-1986.html

I think I got a package of 2 for $80 at Cabela's

Angie


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

the older I get, the more i like bright yellow walkie-talkies. Or anything else I can drop while walking in the woods or climbing into my stand. I'll check out that brand though..the high def sounds good. When i turn my motorolas up loud enough to hear in the field, they start to distort pretty badly.

Are we supposed to have a FCC permit to use these radios?? Uh, I mean, did everyone else get their permits too, like I did, before using my radios?


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have the same radios and they work grate
Duane


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

dnf777 said:


> the older I get, the more i like bright yellow walkie-talkies. Or anything else I can drop while walking in the woods or climbing into my stand. I'll check out that brand though..the high def sounds good. When i turn my motorolas up loud enough to hear in the field, they start to distort pretty badly.
> 
> Are we supposed to have a FCC permit to use these radios?? Uh, I mean, did everyone else get their permits too, like I did, before using my radios?


As luck would have it they come in bright yellow also. No permit needed.

Angie


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

according to Cabela's' you must buy permit before using. If this is not true I am going to buy them,I need some good ones.


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm afraid that you do need a license for any FRS/GMRS walkie-talkie that has any channel above the original 10 or 12 channels and is over some minimum wattage - I don't know any one in a non-commercial setting who has actually gotten the license. I think that its fairly expensive.

Unlicensed here in NY...
Joe


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I just read on the internet  that you didn't need a license to use the FRS frequencies, ie channel 1-12. For the channels above that you needed an $85 license.

I just bought one of these radios and I'm sticking to channels 1-12.


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks, 1-12 is good enough for me.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Howard N said:


> I just read on the internet  that you didn't need a license to use the FRS frequencies, ie channel 1-12. For the channels above that you needed an $85 license.
> 
> I just bought one of these radios and I'm sticking to channels 1-12.


Actually, according to the manual on my Cobra walkie talkies, you need a license on channels 1-7 if operating on the "High" (high power) setting (GMRS setting) as well as channels 15-22 which are entirely GMRS frequencies. Channels 1-7 are both FRS and GMRS so you could be on channel 4, for instance, and either be legal or illegal depending on the power setting you're using. 

Channels 8-14 are FRS frequencies only so 8-14 are the only channels where you can be 100% sure that there is no possibility of any issue with the FCC.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Angie is that a Chesapeake????? have you gone over to the dark side!
Warren who always had Peaks



Angie B said:


> As luck would have it they come in bright yellow also. No permit needed.
> 
> Angie


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Howard N said:


> I just read on the internet  that you didn't need a license to use the FRS frequencies, ie channel 1-12. For the channels above that you needed an $85 license.
> 
> I just bought one of these radios and I'm sticking to channels 1-12.


Uhhh....yeah. Me too.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

rookie said:


> Angie is that a Chesapeake????? have you gone over to the dark side!
> Warren who always had Peaks


Yes indeedie. Susie Ritch found him for me. John Nicols is his breeder and I couldn't be happier. He puts a bunch of my lab puppies to shame.

His name is Bernie

Angie


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of these and they seem to be a big improvement over the talkabouts.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Just bought 6 pairs of these for our club and they've worked really well thus far. Good battery life, nice audio quality and if need be you can use AA batteries.


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Angie B said:


> The Midland GXT1050. These radio's are the "Cats meow". Seriously,,,, I have used every walkie talkie on the planet. I was sold on rebuilt commercial motorola's but they were breaking faster and faster. I was at Cabela's and asked the clerk what the best walkie talkie was for my use and she pointed these out to me. They are high definition so they sound as clear as if you were standing right next to the person. I've had these for 6 months now and am very, very pleased...
> 
> http://www.walcottcb.com/midland-twoway-radios-gxt1050vp4-p-1986.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing...I'm looking for a new set of radios. This may be exactly what I need.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Angie B said:


> The Midland GXT1050. These radio's are the "Cats meow". Seriously,,,, I have used every walkie talkie on the planet. I was sold on rebuilt commercial motorola's but they were breaking faster and faster. I was at Cabela's and asked the clerk what the best walkie talkie was for my use and she pointed these out to me. They are high definition so they sound as clear as if you were standing right next to the person. I've had these for 6 months now and am very, very pleased...
> 
> http://www.walcottcb.com/midland-twoway-radios-gxt1050vp4-p-1986.html
> 
> ...


Angie, Can you give us an update? Thanks.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

The Midland radios are the best we've found. Far more dependable than Motorolas. The large battery pack lasts a long time without recharging, but you can make them last even longer if you buy replacement AA rechergeable batteries. Look for the highest amperage ones. (even though they are more expensive)

Joe


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Angie, Can you give us an update? Thanks.


Hey Tom,, The first set are wore out. I use them 5 days a week for at least 6 hours a day. I'd say I got my money's worth.

They've come out with a new model that is smaller and cheaper. They're not as clear but they sure are light and reliable.

Angie


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

what kind of range can you get? I know there's a lot of variables so whats the longest range youve gotten?

I'll get a license as soon as the feds start regulating the claims on range for these radios.


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

If you read the reviews on the GXT1050's someone says the channels don't sync with other brand radios. Anyone else found that to be the case?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Channels 1-? worked with the Cobra I have, and Motorola talk abouts others have had.

I don't know about the privacy codes though.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

tbadams said:


> If you read the reviews on the GXT1050's someone says the channels don't sync with other brand radios. Anyone else found that to be the case?


I haven't tried to do this with these but I wouldn't be surprised. I haven't ever been able to sync different brands of radio's together.

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

150class said:


> what kind of range can you get? I know there's a lot of variables so whats the longest range youve gotten?
> 
> I'll get a license as soon as the feds start regulating the claims on range for these radios.


My original set was for 26 miles. My new set is not as far. More like 13-15 miles if I remember correctly. We've used my original radios as stake radios for our hunt test and field trial and they have always done well.

FWIW

Angie


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

We just got done hunting and our group had Motorola's, Cobra's, and 2 had the Midlands. The Midlands were the only ones that always sounded weak no matter the distance. It might have been the privacy codes not working well together.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

tbadams said:


> If you read the reviews on the GXT1050's someone says the channels don't sync with other brand radios. Anyone else found that to be the case?


No. Mine work just fine with the motorola's--don't know about the others. The one issue (and this may just me not reading directions) is they don't seem to have the sub channels like the motorolas. So, if your training group is say on channel 3, sub channel 1, there does not seem to be a way to do that with the midlands. You can do channel three okay, but beyond that no joy. Still, they work fine if everyone is on the same channel.


----------



## JTN (Dec 30, 2011)

Motorola guy here


----------

